# Skid steer suggestions



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi all,
I have narrowed my choices of skid steers to: CAT272C,S330.
Any suggestions?
Also,I was set on buying a Deere for about 18,000 less,but I have a very hard time getting into it.
Does anyone else have this problem. I'm not closterphobic,but man is this thing tight!
The guys from cat let me use one for a few days,now I'm hooked on it.
Love the way you sit in it,get out of it!
What u guys think about a Bobcat?


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

im not a big fan of BobCat...buddy has a couple and alsways as problems with them..and they are foot petal controls so i hate them even more. We have used CAT before but we are big fans of CASE, has a CASE 430, 1845, and 1840, love them all. The CAT does have one of the most comfortable cabs though, so what i would say is go with CAT or CASE and youll be happy.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Every body will say something different. Personally I hate cat because it's clumsy and you can't see out of the back.

I like bobcat, even owned one before. Good machine but like the cat you can't see out of the back and the bucket doesn't snap back like the new holland. 

My last two machines have been new holland. They have never given me a problem. Just bought the new style one last fall. It's even better than the old ones. I will almost bet it's also the most comfortable cab to sit in. I'm 6' 6" and it has more room than the others. Pound for pound it will lift more than the rest two. Hopefully I haven't confused you more.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

CAT... 2 of my last 3 skid loaders were CAT, and now I own an ASV... I'm not a Bobcat fan... I've owned and operated everything under the sun...

My $.02


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Try both out, get what you like, remember about service and all that. 

We run bobcats we always have, love them, great service from our dealer, for the few times we've need it. The've fixed things out of warrenty, that first came up from a code at like 200 hours. And I don't care what anyone says, things break or fail. We love our bobcats, and we looked any everything demo'd alot of machines before we bought our last bobcat. We ended back at what we knew and already loved. 

Bobcat offers basically the same as any other machine, Foot pedals, hand controls, pilot controls. All the add ons.


In the end, it comes down to what you like.


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

How long have u had BOBCATS,Bruce?
I liked what I saw ,but am turned off of them because of all the negative stuff I hear about them breaking down soooo often.
Got a chance to ride around the s330. Very nice too,but the controls were not joystick,and I felt like I had to come off the seat to get it to go forward.
I see your in T.O,does BOBCAT have 24hr service?


----------



## lunatic81 (Sep 24, 2008)

Bobcat all the way. I've had my own business for 8 years, my dad's had his for over 22. We've always had bobcats, nothing else. Great service from our local dealer, great machines. We do concrete tear outs. Alot of driveways, and we don't use a breaker. We like to pick up the whole slab and drop it. Usually breaks up in pieces pretty face. Probably about as hard on them as you can get. The attachments they have are endless. Service department at our local bobcat is top notch. Took the loader in a few months back as the warranty was almost up, they tightend all the chains, refilled the a/c coolant, and about 12 other things all under warranty. Didn't cost a dime, and used their machine for a week!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

where are you at in st. louis?
steve


----------



## lunatic81 (Sep 24, 2008)

Just west of wentzville. You?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I like John Deere my self but if I was going to get anything diferent it would be a CAT. I also heard that ASV makes a good machine.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I own Cat's and have always felt that if you want a piece of landscape machinery buy a Bobcat but if you want a piece of construction machinery then buy a Cat.

The Bobcats seem to be lighter machines with less power....
The Cat's are Heavier with more power....

They both will tear apart a lawn if you drive back and forth, thats why the one Bobcat that I do like is the A300.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

lunatic81;621529 said:


> Just west of wentzville. You?


i'm in south county


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I am very happy with my S300. I bought gold package, loaded minus the 2 speed.

I have 1400 hours total so far. I just replaced the original tires. I also have over the tire metal tracks. Other then that I replaced a tilt actuator back at about 1000 hours and an alternator at about 1300 hours. I kept the old actuator and am learning now that the actuator problem may have actually been caused by the battery which going to be replaced this week. 

Friend of mine has the exactly same machine, only two speed which I wish I got. 
He had a problem with his turbo however it was then recomended that after working the machine hard that you let it run idle for 5 10 mins to cool down. 

I have only used a deere for a day other then different sized bobcats so I cant really comment on cat. I would talk to PowerJoke I think he is a big cat fan I am sure he has a reason. 

Are they discounting big right now? Your looking at new? what about used? any great deals. Would you happen to know what mine is worth? S300 with 1400 hours GOLD


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

wow,lots of different opinions! Ok,so just to make things more confusing, I worked with a New Holland L190 today. I absolutely loved it!! Very easy to work with,great view of bucket,fast hydraulics,and 10 grand cheaper than Bobcat,Cat.
When I loded it on my trailer,it looks much bigger than when I hat the Cat272C on there.
The joysticks are very predictable,and can FEEL your way through the motions.
Any oppinions on this Machine!!?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Sounds like you were just sold for the same reasons I like them! I think they are great! I have rented just about every brand . I used to love the deere and that's how I got into a N.H. Went there to look at a used deere ,and 2 N.H's later I'm still a fan. I did spend alot of time last week in a cat 236 build a r/c track.(Here's the thread I started about that job http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=67775 ) It was he first time I have driven a cat. Pilot controls are nice but I am still old fasioned! It had the worst view of the bucket. The view looking out the back window was the same as a bobcat imo. The cat had lots of pushing power,but the lifting power was weak .It only had 83 hrs. so It was like new ,but it sure did like fuel !!! Wish I had my L175 ! Dollar for dollar you can't go wrong with the N.H. 
Good Luck , Shaun


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

yeah the cycle times on the new hollands are great.. if i remember correctly they are the fastest..fwiw..whether its a skid loader or truck you should always allow the engine to idle and cool the turbo...mfg's make kits that allow you to turn your truck off but let it idle for a while to cool down the turbo


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mercer_me;621570 said:


> I like John Deere my self but if I was going to get anything diferent it would be a CAT. I also heard that ASV makes a good machine.


How many hours do you have in a JD, mercer? Or any of the other brands?

How many hours do you have behind the wheel of a plow truck, mercer?

Have you actually run any of the brands you suggest? Or are you making recommendations based on what you're reading here on PS?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

If is going to be a machine that you keep forever you don't have to really worry but if you might trade it in ever check the resale value of bobcat vs cat vs new holland. 
like whats a machine with 2000 hours go for in each brand. just something to think about also.


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great advice,Midtown,thanks..


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

if it's cab and creature comfort's youre after, you'll buy the CaT....trust me 

why do you need a 3000lb lb machine anyway's?.....that's a big big machine, 

what is the app. going to be for this rig? 

i have to have radius boom machine's because the verticle lift's will not cut grade as good and as quick, but they are a good "lift&carry" machine 

i have had about a half dozen, 246's and will probably buy 2 more next week, as it is time to trade again. 

i like the 246's but they are only a 2400lb machine but that's more than enough 

the Bobcat A-300 machine is pretty neat it it's concept but sales for damn near $60k  they have been trying to sell me one but i won't buy anything from them as the service dept is haveing major troubles figureing out the toolcat and i am getting impatiant. ( almost 2months straight,... in the shop) 

hope this helps ?

pj


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

maximus44;606908 said:


> How long have u had BOBCATS,Bruce?
> I liked what I saw ,but am turned off of them because of all the negative stuff I hear about them breaking down soooo often.
> Got a chance to ride around the s330. Very nice too,but the controls were not joystick,and I felt like I had to come off the seat to get it to go forward.
> I see your in T.O,does BOBCAT have 24hr service?


Sorry long time before reply, missed the question before

Well, first off I'm not Bruce I'm his son, but Bruce has been running Bobcats for 30+ years. I've got 15+ running machines at least 10 on jobsites. Father started with a couple old Clark 610s back in the day. We still have a 742 gas bobcat in our yard, best machine every made. 743 is the same but diesel. Our s175 is I guess 7 years old now. We had some problems at the start with the new advanced control system. (it was the first year it was offered, they gave it to us free) that's sorted out with a recall. and we were never actually broken down. a code would come up, you would lose lift arm control, restart machine and it was fine, now after the recall (which they sent out someone to replace a small circuit board, when the machine was not need one day) never again have we had the problem.

I know I'm going to shoot myself in the foot by say this, but our s175 has never been broken down and stopped us from working. ("KNOCK WOOD*) Last year we had a bad hydro temp sensor, code would come up, stop restart clear it (we knew what it was called one of Matthews road mechanics for the info) and off we went. He came down that day, tested it, and replaced it.

Well bobcat has joystick so there is that. as for 24 hours no idea, I would have to check, we have the road mechanic's cell, so we have problem 90% of time he can diagnose it over the phone. If not they are good about getting to us, that or they have lots of people up in the shop.

We currently have 4 pieces of bobcat equipment and one john Deere excavator, a JD 30, its 20 years old and going strong. Not to sound like an ass, but part of the reason we don't have much trouble is we take care of our machines, we don't beat them to hell. We can be hard on them but we also know limits. And we are very on top of preventative maintenance, and repairs.

Really as for what to buy, It's like I said before, go with what feels right, know your dealer and how well they can take care of you. other have pointed out if you plan to sell it think of resale, not matter what for every 1 person that likes a brand there are 5 others that dislike it and like another. it has to be a machine you can live with. Can you run it all day with out needing 2 days of rest cause of the strain of running it. Can you fix the simple or even that hard. So many things affect this decision. it's hard to consider everything I guess.

Best of luck


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

GEHL!!!! i love em i'm 250lbs 6ft and i get in and out of it in a breeze!


----------



## TBarOMT (Mar 3, 2008)

Still love my Deere, can get out of the cab door when the boom is up because it is an overhead door..... And the heater is awesome!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I would do the Cat, the new cabs are nice. The Cat has a longer wheelbase which will be more stable, but I'm biased I don't think I will buy anything NEW but a Cat. Just bought an 873 today.


----------

